

Gary Gygax D&D Obit - lurker
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/09/opinion/09rogers.htm

======
TheTarquin
RIP, Mr. Gygax, thou original roller of natural 20s. My group and I will have
a 21d6 salute in your honor . . .

